
Why Your Uber Ride Can Cost as Much as a Plane Ticket - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/03/nyregion/uber-lyft-price.html
======
topmonk
To deal with the traffic the article references, why not have a motorcycle
taxi where the driver does lane splitting?

